# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen...

## wilhartjemikle

Mijn naam is Willeke, ik ben 21 jaar en ik wil dit forum voornamelijk gebruiken om te kijken naar hoe anderen antidepressiva als Paroxetine ervaren. Ikzelf ben nu 3 weken bezig ongeveer met 10 mg Paroxetine, en ik merk dat ik rationeler en kalmer ben geworden. Ik ben het gaan gebruiken n.a.v. sombere buien, veel huilen en angstklachten zoals zenuwachtig zijn voor nieuwe situaties of uit het niets zenuwgevoelens krijgen, ook als ik probeer te slapen bijvoorbeeld. 
Het enige waar ik nu last van heb door de medicijnen is heftig dromen. De dromen zijn erg levendig en heel veel in 1 nacht, waardoor ik erg onrustig slaap. Ik probeer er achter te komen of deze dromen blijven tijdens het gebruik of dat dit hoort bij de beginperiode van de antidepressiva. Ik moet namelijk binnenkort beslissen of ik wil overstappen op iets anders of niet. Hopelijk zijn er meer mensen met deze ervaring die mij hun ervaringen kunnen vertellen!

----------


## mirthe340

Hallo ik ben mirthe!

----------

